# Over flaring



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

*Well lately i have noticed that for no reason my HM male keeps flaring at nothing. I checked for any reflections near my tank and their is nothing left for me to move out of the way:-?.I even moved his food away because it has a flaring male betta on it which makes Kenny flare at it. I am worried about Kenny, i feel like his fins are just waiting to rip in half due to how much he flares. This has been going on for the past 4 days. He only flares like this during the night. So my question is, why is my betta flaring? Does anyone know any other reasons why a betta would flare for no reason?*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Have you changed anything in his tank or with his water, like added new chemicals recently? Can you think of anything that might be upsetting Kenny such as loud noises? And do you leave the tank light on at night or turn it off?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with my HM king but I believe it's because he can see his reflection not in anything outside the tank but in the glass itself when the light over his tank is on. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean he can't. If you have a hexagonal tank like I do or one that you can see from the other side, try looking in from one side to the other and see if you can't see yourself. If you can, that's probably it.


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Sakura8- I do leave his light on at night, and i only use water conditioner (if that has any chemicals in it) i usually wait 24 hours till i put ken in his tank again.

Burd- Yeah, i can see myself a little lol.

It's probably the lights and sense it's dark at night he can probably see his reflection better. Do fish like it better dark at night? (i mean does the light bother them and do they prefer it dark?) I:


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

DNangel said:


> Sakura8- I do leave his light on at night, and i only use water conditioner (if that has any chemicals in it) i usually wait 24 hours till i put ken in his tank again.
> 
> Burd- Yeah, i can see myself a little lol.
> 
> It's probably the lights and sense it's dark at night he can probably see his reflection better. Do fish like it better dark at night? (i mean does the light bother them and do they prefer it dark?) I:


If his lights are on at night he is almost certainly getting a mirror effect from the tank when your room lights are off.

That being said, why do you leave them on at night? Bettas sleep just like we do; and appreciate having a dark area to rest in when they sleep. 

I would definitely start turning the lights off at a designated "bedtime." For both my tanks, it happens to be 7pm.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Dragonflie. It helps to get the betta into a normal day/night cycle. Turn the light on when you get up, turn it off when you go to sleep. Simple as that.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

From what I've been reading. Fish need a light/dark cycle just like we do. I would turn your light off at night. I noticed when I have the lights on in the tanks, my fish would flare at their reflection but not during the day.
I thought it was funny that Kenny would flare at the fish food label betta LOL


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok thanx for the advice, and yeah lol i was very impressed with his vision, i didn't know a betta fish was that teritorial xD.


----------

